# Nature's river **New journal**



## HarryRobinson (15 Apr 2012)

Before reading this journal, if you wish to see the most updated scape and recent updates come to this journal: http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=22645

This journal in particular will no longer be updated!

Hi all, time for my first journal of a tank! This tank looks identical to a Mini M however it is 3cm less tall than it. I bought this tank at my local fish store who have a section of plain glass tanks, i had a quick look and with this one looking idential to an ADA mini M i couldnt refuse! Plus i only paid a mere £8.99 for it! When i brought this home i decided to place it in my bedroom where i will see it the most and can keep a close eye on things. I am going to be making this tank into a little planted nano housing some wonderful cherry shrimp! For the aquascape i will be trying to use wood and rock to make a river/jungle effect and i will use only 4 perfectly selected plants, these being:

- Cryptocoryne Wendtii Green
- Java Ferns
- Staurogyne Repens
- Pogostemon Helferi

I am hoping these plants along with the hardscape will produce such an aquascape as Stu's mini M which you can see here: viewtopic.php?f=35&t=15952

Equipment list: (Not bought any yet)
- Superfish Aqua Qube 11w clip on 8500k
- Eheim external filter
- Pincettes+Scissors
- Timer for light

Other items:
- Dont know what substrate? Either ADA amazonia, Flora-base, fluval plant stratum or eco complete? Thoughts?
- Wood for hardscape.
- Rocks for hardscape.
- Liquid ferts and liquid carbon, Anythoughts on what to use?

I have some pics below of the tank in its position. (the wood in there will not be used and also the stand it is on will be replaced for something nicer. Also the light seen here is just to brighten up the tank for pics, it will not be used as a light when the tank is complete.)


fts by Harry.R, on Flickr

 FTS --Sorry For the bad quality pics, got no batteries for camera!


top shot by Harry.R, on Flickr

TOP SHOT


side shot by Harry.R, on Flickr

SIDE SHOT


in room by Harry.R, on Flickr

Where it is located in my room, i have recently moved it closer to the left of the pic.

Any advice would be much apreciated


----------



## Ady34 (15 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish*

Sorry for the rather pointless and off topic reply, but in that first pic the right of the wood appears to have a neck and half a face, developing into some kind of horror movie growth to the left.... it freaked me out!
Looks like a nice little set up, even though you say your not using it i kind of like that light, but unsure of its ability to sustain plant growth.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## HarryRobinson (15 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish*

It wont mate im sure, its horribly yellow and it is filament. Also it gets VERY hot


----------



## NeilW (15 Apr 2012)

*Harry's ADA Mini M-ish*

Looks great in your office space, nice piece of wood too. Nice computer display too, what is it if you don't mind me asking? (sorry again off topic). Keep up the good work


----------



## HarryRobinson (15 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish*

Its an AOC 23" LED monitor mate  Im unsure about the wood, it floats... ALOT.


----------



## NeilW (15 Apr 2012)

*Harry's ADA Mini M-ish*

Boil the hell out the wood, if needs be keep refilling the saucepan! Then leave it soaking in a bucket. All the substrates you suggested would be good, I've used both Florabase and ADA in the past. All are clay based and do the same job.


----------



## Kristoph91 (16 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish*

Good tank for the price! Bargain 
Clean up the silicone inside the tank though mate, its a bit messy in places and that will annoy you when its all planted etc.
I like the wood though, don't know why! But it does look like a face, like a weird Hagrid from Harry Potter 
NeilW's right! Boil the wood to the MAX! Then boil it again, make it sink with rocks 
If you wanted a cheaper alternative to the substrate, use the tesco cat litter. There's a thread on here somewhere about it.
I used it recently on a tank, and although it takes ages to wash - its dirt cheap (excuse the pun), looks great and again clay based.

Kris


----------



## HarryRobinson (16 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish*

I dont want to mess with the silicon, im worried i may break the seal somewhere... Ill try that with the wood now, and ill post some results later! Decided on using fluval plant stratum, seeming as it is a good shrmp AND plant sbstrate


----------



## HarryRobinson (16 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish*

Right the wood is in with the thin bit stickig out a little, i have 2 questions, is it okay if it floats when boiling and how long should i boil it for?


----------



## pariahrob (16 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish*

I can understand your trepidation regarding the silicon but I think you should be fine. You aren't touching the stuff holding it together. Just get a fresh razor blade and run it down the side using the glass a guide. If you use the new bit inside a stanley knife it is usually lightly oiled. This will help it glide through the silicon easily.

Then you can use either the same blade to clean up from the other side, almost as if using it to lift the excess. Alternatively for the second stage you could use an algae scraper/razor to lift off the excess you have cut.

I really think it's worth doing. It will transform a nice tank into a really lovely one.

As for the wood boiling I have no idea, sorry. Not something I've done or know about.

Looking forward to seeing what you do with your scape. I'm a big fan of little landscapes in a tank.


----------



## HarryRobinson (16 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish*

LOTS OF PICS ON THIS POST! (I found my camera )

Right so heres what i did, i used my algae scraper blade to remove almost all of the excess silicon on the outside of the aquarium! Looks pretty nice too. I see what you mean by i giving a cleaner look. I have started to fill the tank so it can house the wood for soaking and i have also fitted a little cheap powerhead to keep the water from being static. The wood has been boiling for 2 hours now and its going well, i will stop around 3 hours becuase that seems about the right time for any nasties to be permantly gone. The tannins of the wood leeched out very fast, the water was almost like the colour of tea!  Here are some pics below from empty tank to full tank with boiled wood 


IMG_0009 by Harry.R, on Flickr

This is the new look of the corners of the tank, much neater and less cheap looking 


IMG_0010 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Filling, upp. (bear in mind this light will not be used when plants are introduced)


IMG_0013 by Harry.R, on Flickr

A shot of the wood being boiled  I boiled it for 2 1/4 hours.


IMG_0014 by Harry.R, on Flickr

The wood placed in the tank with stones attatched to keep it sunk until it has soaked.


IMG_0019 by Harry.R, on Flickr

from the bottom left.


IMG_0015 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Close up of how the stones are attatched to the wood.


IMG_0016 by Harry.R, on Flickr

The crappy little powerhead, does the job!


IMG_0017 by Harry.R, on Flickr

A reason why im not using the lamp. It gives a nice effect but is not worthy of plant growing, also it gets hot.


IMG_0018 by Harry.R, on Flickr

A view of it in my room.

I will leave this soaking until i have collected everything for my tank which will be around 6 weeks due to revising for gcse's and other amendments.

- Remember i am not going to be adding anything live to this tank apart from maybe some java moss if any of you happen to have some spare  I hate to see a lovely piece of wood soaking with no plant life attatched to it.


----------



## Kristoph91 (16 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

Looks good mate, good job on the silicone 
Fluval Stratum is OK... Quite expensive though, I have it in my 30L at home, it can be a bit messy after a while when it becomes slightly mushy though. I would recommend Akadama or Cat litter, much cheaper and the same thing.
Try some floating plants, they will grow fine under that light if you're only using it temporarily.
Get some filter sponge in there and even attach it to the powerheads intake with a rubber band. This will get your tank cycling when you add the substrate.
Try weighing the wood down in the pan with rocks and boiling it again, the more boiling the better. It will sink faster this way.

Kris 

Kris


----------



## HarryRobinson (17 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

Turns out my room temp is sat at 22.7 degreesC, perrrfect  After a day of soaking the water is now finnaly started going yellow, when should i change the water that the wood is in? (Im a novice when it comes to prepping wood for an aquarium.)


----------



## Kristoph91 (17 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

Yeah, unless you'd like to go Blackwater of course  
Keep changing the water. 

Kris


----------



## HarryRobinson (17 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

  Not too keen on that idea! Ill change 50 % everyday seeming as there is no livestock. OR plants for that matter.


----------



## HarryRobinson (17 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

Oh can i ask, Can anybody recommend a dosing schedule for flourish excel? My tank is 36lx20wx21h cm. Also what is the difference betweeen flourish and flourish excel? Should i need to dose any other ferts along with this?


----------



## Kristoph91 (17 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

Decide on your substrate, lighting, fish, plants etc then someone will advise you on this. 
Kris


----------



## HarryRobinson (17 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

*What ferts and additives shall i does on my tank with these specs?*
Tank: 36lx20wx21h cm
Aqua soil amazonia
Superfish Qube clip-on 11w or 18w, What is best for my tank?
Cherry Shrimp

- Cryptocoryne wendtii green
- Staurogyne repens
- Microsorium mini
- Pogostemon helferi


----------



## Iain Sutherland (17 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*



			
				HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> Oh can i ask, Can anybody recommend a dosing schedule for flourish excel? My tank is 36lx20wx21h cm. Also what is the difference betweeen flourish and flourish excel? Should i need to dose any other ferts along with this?



flourish is a micro only fert and flourish excel is liquid carbon.

I would suggest an all in one fert like TNC (aquarium plant food- sponsor) or TPN+ and dose as per bottle with excel. 
All your plant list will do fine without excel but stauro and pogo will probably grow tall looking for available co2.  If you swop them out for a less demanding plant like a hydrocotyle sp. then no need for excel, + £££     I also found RCS breeding rate was higher without excel, but thats just me and guess it could be attributed to any number of things...

I find the 11w bulb works wonders on my low tech 40lt, 18w could mean more possibility of issues.  Less light = less problems.  Saying that you tank is a bit longer and the 11w are a bit stumpy, not sure if the 18w are longer..??


----------



## HarryRobinson (17 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

Im not sure on that Hydrocotyle, looks too stringy for me  I like compact growth if im honest, any other suggestions?

Can you give me some links to these ferts? would be much appricated.


----------



## MrLiam (17 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

Very nice looking start I will be following for Ideas   

PS what light are you using


----------



## HarryRobinson (17 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

I wont be using the one in the pictures once i get plants. I will be replacing it with a superfish Qube light.

Heres a link : http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/superfi ... -5081.html

if i decide i want higher lighting at a later date i can just buy the 18w bulb shown here : http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/superfi ... -5805.html


----------



## darthpaul (17 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

For the ferts get these  http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/fert ... n-one.html


----------



## HarryRobinson (17 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

How would i go about using these? In detail if possible haha


----------



## HarryRobinson (18 Apr 2012)

Would using those ferts you shown me and flourish excel be sufficent?


----------



## HarryRobinson (18 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

Any Feedback on i how would use the ferts? (The ones from apf)


----------



## tim (18 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

i used their all in one mix just added water and dosed per stated on the bottle using their ei starter kit now n mixing my own


----------



## HarryRobinson (18 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

How much water and how many ferts?  Thanks for the reply


----------



## tim (18 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

cant remember to be honest just followed their instructions for mixing when i first ordered the dry mix from them i think they have the details on their website


----------



## tim (18 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

just reading through this again harry i have both those lights and the 18w is longer so dont think it fits the 11w model worth checking before you buy imo the 18w gives better light distribution and you can always keep the photo period shorter has worked for me on smaller tanks


----------



## HarryRobinson (18 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

Ah okay, will get the 18w then matey


----------



## tim (18 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

no worries just keep that photo period short don't want the blame for algae issues mate i'm using the 18 w on my fluval spec 6 hour photo period and trimming everything weekly now i've sorted out filter co2 issues


----------



## darthpaul (18 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

Tells you on the bottle Harry how to mix and use the ferts.


----------



## HarryRobinson (18 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

You mean on the bag? The bottle supplied is just used to store the mixed solution and dosing right?


----------



## HarryRobinson (19 Apr 2012)

*Hardscape Supplies List*

Right okay i have finnally decided on my hardscape materials. I am going to be having a wood and rock based aquascape with wood being the star of the show. For wood im going to be using manzanita from Our sponsor (Aqua Essentials) and for rock i will be visiting a CED outlet near me in the midlands hopefully to find some REALLY cheap rock to be crushed and used as a transistion from wood to substrate. Following on from this i will be using Amazonia aqua soil (3l) seeming as this has been used by many aquascapes and it is a major success. I will go for a layout of a sort of hill shape in the middle of the tank made by the aqua soil with the wood placed on top to give a sort of sprouting out the ground kind of feel. However things change and i may just post a few pics of different hardscapes up to see what you preffer. Im still thinking and planning at the moment so the hardscape is still a couple of weeks away. (I want to take it slow and get it right rather than rushing things and wasting £££)  

Stay updated for more questions i may have and other updates Thanks for following.


----------



## Kristoph91 (19 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

Sounds great Harry. Can't wait to see it set up! 
You not using the Hagrid wood then ? 
What are you planning to stock it with ?


----------



## HarryRobinson (19 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

I cant wait to see it up either Im thinking about that wood, i might sell it if anyone is willing to buy it (pre soaked). I will be stocking it with cherry shrimp, maybe some amanos and an otto


----------



## Kristoph91 (19 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

I'm sure someone will want it, stick it on the for sale section. if I were you though - id stick it on the rad to dry it before posting to save on weight costs! 
Where did you get it originally?


----------



## HarryRobinson (19 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

From a lfs near me. I'm not fond of it due to its bulkiness, im going to get some manzy


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*



			
				HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> I cant wait to see it up either Im thinking about that wood, i might sell it if anyone is willing to buy it (pre soaked). I will be stocking it with cherry shrimp, maybe some amanos and an otto



ottos are quite social and shouldnt really be kept alone, they get quite skittish


----------



## Kristoph91 (20 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

Yeah mate keep them in two's at least. Also otos should only be added to a mature tank!
I wouldn't trust the amano's with the RCS either, huge in comparison. Someone on here once told me how they'd seen an amano roll over a pregnant RCS and pick all her eggs out like it was eating crisps. 

Just a warning


----------



## HarryRobinson (21 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

Right okay, past two days ive been thinking of lights, 25.99 for a clip on is a little out my price range so im wondering wether this might be sufficent. Here is the link for the bulb:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/7W-E27-High-P ... 4aaf025dfc 

Can anyone reccommend a fitting for this? (Not a pendant, and pretty cheap please)


----------



## OllieNZ (21 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

You could try 2 of these
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-1-50P...46?pt=UK_Light_Bulbs&var=&hash=item68ca928d00
Combined with this mounted to the wall behind the tank
http://www.diy.com/nav/decor/lighti...olours-Clear-Glass-2-Light-Spotlight-11987907


----------



## HarryRobinson (21 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

Love the idea of those lights, so cheap but the fitting im not to sure about how i would fit that onto my wall. Could i fit it on the wall and just run a cable out the side instead of digging a trench through the wall?  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## HarryRobinson (21 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

How about this fitting: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-Bar-Mains-S ... 2c61692b71 I like the colour and the bar is the same width as my tank  Would 2x 3w GU10 cool white led bulbs be enough for my tank?


----------



## OllieNZ (21 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*



			
				HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> How about this fitting: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-Bar-Mains-S ... 2c61692b71 I like the colour and the bar is the same width as my tank  Would 2x 3w GU10 cool white led bulbs be enough for my tank?



Im running 2 suspended 12" above my 60x35x35cm low tec so shold be



			
				HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> Love the idea of those lights, so cheap but the fitting im not to sure about how i would fit that onto my wall. Could i fit it on the wall and just run a cable out the side instead of digging a trench through the wall?  Thanks for the feedback.


Pretty much how I'd do it. You may have to drill a small hole in the base of the unit to fit a cable through.


----------



## HarryRobinson (21 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

Why 12" above?


----------



## OllieNZ (21 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*



			
				HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> Why 12" above?


The bulbs I bought are a single 3w chip rather than 3x 1w and have a quite tight beam. I had to lift them that high to get 35cm of spread
Have a look at the first pic in this tread you can see how tight the beams are http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=20177 I would prob be better off with 3 bulbs.


----------



## Kristoph91 (21 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*



> The bulbs I bought are a single 3w chip rather than 3x 1w and have a quite tight beam. I had to lift them that high to get 35cm of spread



Just like a shotgun choke. I see


----------



## HarryRobinson (21 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

Ive have repositioned my tank where it would be suitable to place the wall mounted light. TBH i think it looks alot better because now i can see it properley when lying in bed, watching tv or playing some xbox  Another posotive to its position is that it on a much sturdier stand and i can take easy fts shots. I have also added the addition of some subtle blue led's behind the cabinet to give the tank, when planted, that blue sky effect  Here are some pics.


IMG_0040 by Harry.R, on Flickr


IMG_0041 by Harry.R, on Flickr


IMG_0042 by Harry.R, on Flickr


IMG_0043 by Harry.R, on Flickr
This image shows how high the leds may have to be placed to get the spread right. 


IMG_0045 by Harry.R, on Flickr
The LED strip


IMG_0044 by Harry.R, on Flickr
The Effect


----------



## OllieNZ (21 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

Correct me if Im wrong your tank is 30x20x20? You shouldnt have issues with spread not with the two bulbs so you will prob be able to have it lower. Looks like a good start


----------



## HarryRobinson (21 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

36x21x20 to be exact haha, maybe reduce the hight 3 inch? Thanks


----------



## HarryRobinson (21 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

Would using these bulbs be better? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GU10-MR16-MR1 ... 667523dd7c


----------



## OllieNZ (21 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*



			
				HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> Would using these bulbs be better? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GU10-MR16-MR1 ... 667523dd7c


No, stick with bulbs that use 1w or larger chips as the light intensity is not as good from the smaller chips despite having the same final wattage.


----------



## HarryRobinson (21 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

However from what you said, these look really good : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LED-BULBS-GU1 ... 826822e31c 

But based on what you said i may go with these? : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-x-GU10-4W-L ... 4cff871650


----------



## OllieNZ (21 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*



			
				HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> However from what you said, these look really good : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LED-BULBS-GU1 ... 826822e31c
> 
> But based on what you said i may go with these? : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-x-GU10-4W-L ... 4cff871650



The chips in the first will be no good for what you want
The second ones would be ok. The ones I linked to use Cree chips which are one of the best on the market with consistent colour temp and output (not all leds are created equally).


----------



## HarryRobinson (21 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2x-LED-9w-GU1 ... 256f3ec04d ?


----------



## OllieNZ (21 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*



			
				HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2x-LED-9w-GU10-220v-Cool-White-Lamp-CREE-chip-technology-UK-STOCK-/160780173389?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Lighting_Lamps_Lighting_SM&hash=item256f3ec04d ?


 :? they have a lower lumen value than the first ones I linked, so someone is telling porky pies methinks


----------



## HarryRobinson (21 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

Haha, okay then matey will go with the ones you linked, plus they are so cheap!!!! Thanks for all the advice, be sure to keep up to date with this next week when i shall start installing them


----------



## OllieNZ (21 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*



			
				HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> Haha, okay then matey will go with the ones you linked, plus they are so cheap!!!! Thanks for all the advice, be sure to keep up to date with this next week when i shall start installing them


Not saying you need to buy those, just to check all relevant info to make sure you dont get had.


----------



## HarryRobinson (21 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*

Would you mind making a short list on things to look out for? Not just for my benefit but also for people who are reading through


----------



## OllieNZ (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: Harry's ADA Mini M-ish (Picture intensive)*



			
				HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> Would you mind making a short list on things to look out for? Not just for my benefit but also for people who are reading through



Here you go http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=21166 hope that helps


----------



## HarryRobinson (23 Apr 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal*

Okay so ive been thinking futher along the journal i may make some lilypipes. So today i had a go on some syphon hosing i had lying around, impressive results to say the least! This lily is very unique becasue of its internal filter design rather than external. Here are some pics:


IMG_0060 by Harry.R, on Flickr

There was some dirt in the siphon, used this to clean it!


IMG_0059 by Harry.R, on Flickr

The spring to bend the heated pipe.


IMG_0054 by Harry.R, on Flickr

The result!


IMG_0056 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Flow....


IMG_0057 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Flow...


IMG_0055 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Agitation


IMG_0061 by Harry.R, on Flickr

FTS


IMG_0058 by Harry.R, on Flickr

The tank 

*I have a Question about point and shoot cameras, Whats the best iso for taking pics of aquariums and water?*


----------



## Kristoph91 (23 Apr 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal*

Very innovative Harry. I love it 
When are you planning on adding a filter and some substrate may I ask ?


----------



## HarryRobinson (23 Apr 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal*

Well i have just ordered some moss and my lighting so thats £22.50. I too, am pretty broke but this leaves me with more planning time. I wont be getting a filter till i have decided on a hardscape and got it finalised, i reckon ill be starting the hardscpae in a weeks-2weeks time if my financials get right  Looking forward to growing something at least probably wednesday!


----------



## pariahrob (23 Apr 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal*

Looking forward to seeing what you do with it. 

As for ISO for taking aquarium shots it doesn't really matter. Higher ISO is more sensitive to light which means you can have a faster shutter speed. The main downside there is that the higher ISO can also lead to increased colour noise in your images. I'd opt for supporting the camera and using a slower shutter speed, either with a tripod or if you don't have one a little table or even a stack of solid books. 
If you use a slow shutter then use the timer to take the picture, as even the pressure from pressing the release button can cause some blur.

Hope that helps,

Rob


----------



## HarryRobinson (25 Apr 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal*

Will be getting some moss tomorrow from basil, will post updates with pictures  Just ordered some manzy as well! Getting the amazonia next week, let the hardscapes begin!


----------



## Kristoph91 (25 Apr 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal*

YES


----------



## HarryRobinson (25 Apr 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal*

Haaha, its been long anticipated


----------



## HarryRobinson (25 Apr 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal*

Lights will be here by Friday hopefully, if not, monday defo I hate looking at a lousy yellow filament lamp


----------



## Kristoph91 (25 Apr 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal*

Did you get the "all-clear" for drilling into the wall for the light hanging ?


----------



## HarryRobinson (25 Apr 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal*

I'm going to fit a circular block of wood behind the fitting meaning it protrudes more from the wall. I'm doing this because i want to get the lights to be right over the tank, not towards the back  Ill wire up the circuitry meaning i can just plug it into a power socket rather than digging into my wall!


----------



## HarryRobinson (25 Apr 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal*

Okay got the tank set for moss! Removed the blue lighting becuase i think it looked kinda cheap  :?  I also have replaced the little power head with an old fluval u2 i have (will not use in aquascape, so if anyone wants to buy next week some time PM me) I have the small amount of slate cleaned and found some thread! I've added a little work platform in front of the tank made of glass to place things when working on the tank itself  Piccy:


IMG_0085 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Next Week: Lights, amazonia, manzy, HARRRDSCAPE!


----------



## HarryRobinson (26 Apr 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal*

Came home today to find some packages waiting for me! What i had was the willow moss from basil (Thank you very much, brilliant quality moss) and my LED's however no fitting. So i got to work tying the moss to slate and putting it in Here are some pics of things :


IMG_0087 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Some of the moss from basil


IMG_0096 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Attached to slate in the tank


IMG_0098 by Harry.R, on Flickr

close ups.


IMG_0097 by Harry.R, on Flickr

close up.


IMG_0095 by Harry.R, on Flickr

FTS, some reason that lamp looks white on pics, its not!


IMG_0101 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Bulbs 


IMG_0099 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Close up.


IMG_0092 by Harry.R, on Flickr

GU10.


IMG_0090 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Size, in proportion to my hand  

Hopefully will get the fitting tomorrow, if not the lights will be up Monday


----------



## HarryRobinson (27 Apr 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal*

Fitting did not arrive today but will do monday, same for the wood hopefully! I'm thinking of ferts. Would tropica plant nutrtion+ and easy carbo go well?


----------



## OllieNZ (27 Apr 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal*



			
				HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> Fitting did not arrive today but will do monday, same for the wood hopefully! I'm thinking of ferts. Would tropica plant nutrtion+ and easy carbo go well?



Looking good so far  , TPN+ and easy carbo would be good and work well price wise in the long run too. What are you going to use filter wise?


----------



## HarryRobinson (27 Apr 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal*

this  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/External-Aqua ... 1777wt_989


----------



## OllieNZ (28 Apr 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal*



			
				HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> this  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/External-Aqua ... 1777wt_989


I'd be a bit wary of no brand filters. For that price I'd try and find a second hand eheim 2217 or the largest eheim ecco as they are dead silent which is a must in a bedroom tank


----------



## HarryRobinson (28 Apr 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal*

Ah okay, i dont want to overpower the flow in my tank though


----------



## OllieNZ (28 Apr 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal*

Sorry I thought the flow on the 2217 was only 600l/hr not 790. I've just had a look and the 2215 is 510l/hr and the ecco 2034 is 600l/hr.
But the babies of the familes the 2213 and 2032 may be better as your tank is only 15l


----------



## HarryRobinson (28 Apr 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal*

Ive found a second hand eheim 2213 online £55 quid, just need to save up a little bit


----------



## OllieNZ (28 Apr 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal*

You should be able to find them for under £30


----------



## HarryRobinson (28 Apr 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal*

Its like brand new, its used for 24hours.


----------



## Kristoph91 (29 Apr 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal*

Would definitely reccommend the ecco mate. Very quiet, and I'm running the one I got from Antipofish on the tank you sent me at the moment, and the flow is perfect.


----------



## HarryRobinson (29 Apr 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal*

Ecco 300? Anyone find me a link £30 ish?


----------



## Tom (29 Apr 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal*

I've also got an Ecco 300 and love it


----------



## HarryRobinson (29 Apr 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal*

Defo not getting an ecco Around 80-90 pounds, sheeeesh! Any other suggestions? Amazonia is on order, the light fitting and wood should hopefully arrive tomorrow


----------



## HarryRobinson (30 Apr 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal*

Okayy, so today i got on with some hardscaping without the soil just to get ideas, ive got the lights but theyre not on the wall yet because i got back late and had no time  The wood is really good quality from hogan, thanks! Here are some pics:


IMG_0105 by Harry.R, on Flickr

New home for my moss for a week or two


IMG_0106 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Close up


IMG_0107 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Hardscape idea fts


IMG_0108 by Harry.R, on Flickr

different angle


IMG_0109 by Harry.R, on Flickr

From the top


IMG_0111 by Harry.R, on Flickr

tweaking...


IMG_0114 by Harry.R, on Flickr

The lights.


IMG_0115 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Ready to go on the wall tomorrow.

Be ready for updates when the lights are on and when my amazonia arrives. Any advice/criticism on the hardscape would be much appreciated.


----------



## sarahtermite (1 May 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal (HARDSCAPE, LIGHTS!)*

I really like your wood, and the way you've arranged it. I think it's going to look fantastic planted up with mosses, and it'll make a nice environment for a few small fish - lots of places for them to explore and/or hide out. Looking forward to seeing how this develops.


----------



## HarryRobinson (1 May 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal (HARDSCAPE, LIGHTS!)*

Thanks Sarah on the wood comments  Today i finally got about putting the lights up and to be honest they look stunning imo. They really give bright light. I had to remove the wood and tank from the stand when drilling so as not to get dust in it, this meant i had to put the hardscape back together again, painnnful! What makes me more annoyed is that ill have to do it all over again when the amazonia arrives! Anyway, here are some pics of the tweaked hardscape and brilliant lights! 

The lights and tank

IMG_0117 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Different angle

IMG_0116 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Lights up the tank much better

IMG_0118 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Pre-Hardscape

IMG_0119 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Hardscape 

IMG_0120 by Harry.R, on Flickr

FTS

IMG_0122 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Diff Angle

IMG_0123 by Harry.R, on Flickr

I may call this scape 'The Eyepiece' What do you think?

IMG_0124 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Got a question, how do i make this manzy wood sink? How long will this take? 

Any questions, or advice would be much appreciated


----------



## pariahrob (1 May 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal (HARDSCAPE, LIGHTS!)*

All coming together now Harry. You must be on the edge of your seat waiting for the amazonia to turn up!


----------



## HarryRobinson (1 May 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal (HARDSCAPE, LIGHTS!)*



			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

> All coming together now Harry. You must be on the edge of your seat waiting for the amazonia to turn up!



Im hoping tomorrow matey! If not i have more time to think of how im going to plant it up, and where im getting the money from for a filter and plants!


----------



## Antipofish (1 May 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal (HARDSCAPE, LIGHTS!)*

Really starting to click into place now Harry.  Can you give me a link for the bulbs you chose and tell us why you chose them for future reference ?  I am looking at replacing the light I got with my nano too.


----------



## HarryRobinson (1 May 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal (HARDSCAPE, LIGHTS!)*

They are two little 3w 3x1w LED CREE Cool white lamps that i got off ebay here : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-x-GU10-3W-L ... 2329wt_905 VERY CHEAP!

I chose to use these bulbs because number 1 ; they are so cheap and only came to £15.99 including the fitting i got from ikea. Number 2 ; They are low energy. Number 3 ; They are different from the bulky clip on lights and luminaires that look bad (imo) on a rimless tank. Number 4 ; I have never tried LED lighting before, so this will be a good test  Make sure you stay up to date when i start growing some plants to see what they can handle!


----------



## OllieNZ (2 May 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal (HARDSCAPE, LIGHTS!)*

Looking good  
How high have you put the lights above the tank?
They will give a good shimmer effect with a bit of surface ripple.


----------



## HarryRobinson (2 May 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal (HARDSCAPE, LIGHTS!)*

They are 10" above  this means they get the angles just overlapping each other, so an even spread of light Im looking forward to the shimmer matey


----------



## malawistu (2 May 2012)

*ADA Mini M-ish Journal (HARDSCAPE, LIGHTS!)*

Pm about a filter 


Sent from my miPhone using  my fingers


----------



## malawistu (2 May 2012)

*ADA Mini M-ish Journal (HARDSCAPE, LIGHTS!)*







Sent from my miPhone using  my fingers


----------



## malawistu (2 May 2012)

*ADA Mini M-ish Journal (HARDSCAPE, LIGHTS!)*






Sent from my miPhone using  my fingers


----------



## HarryRobinson (2 May 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal (HARDSCAPE, LIGHTS + AQUASOIL!))*

Okay so i came home today to yet another package, this was housing the lovely AQUASOIL! I got to work by first taking out the wood and then filling with soil. I didn't think i would have enough but it turns out i still have around 1/5 of it left! Rearranging the wood was a painful process but the shaping of the soil was rather simple, High at the back, low at the front and and a little higher in the back on the left than the right  The post before this is the filter i will be buying next week, ill give it a little clean and get the puppy setup ready for planting. Im not thinking of plants too much yet but i would really love some suggestions from you guys  Any advice or comments on the hardscape would be much appreciated. Here are the pics:

Here's the amazonia awaiting its arrival into the tank.

IMG_0138 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Pouring it in.

IMG_0140 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Shaped and the first piece of wood.

IMG_0141 by Harry.R, on Flickr

The hardscape, soil not shaped properly yet.

IMG_0143 by Harry.R, on Flickr

The finished article.

IMG_0144 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Diff angle.

IMG_0145 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Diff angle.

IMG_0146 by Harry.R, on Flickr

From the left.

IMG_0147 by Harry.R, on Flickr

The right.

IMG_0148 by Harry.R, on Flickr

The top.

IMG_0151 by Harry.R, on Flickr

The wood is placed securely and will hopefully not float up due to the amazonia weighing it down


----------



## Antipofish (2 May 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal (HARDSCAPE, LIGHTS + AQUASOIL!))*



			
				HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> The wood is placed securely and will hopefully not float up due to the amazonia weighing it down


   You wanna bet ?  I had mine stuck down in substrate and it still floated !  If you are waiting a few days till the filter arrives, why not soak the wood in a bucket meanwhile ?   

This is taking shape nicely though I have to wonder if you have just one or two bits too much wood in there ? That first bit was beautiful and I think you have potentially overcrowded it now.  At the end of the day its what you like the look of best, but if you have not already, have a bit more of a play 

I LOVE the light fittings.  So each of those bulbs is 3 x 1w  ?  ?  They poke out a decent amount of light. You must be well pleased.


----------



## HarryRobinson (2 May 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal (HARDSCAPE, LIGHTS + AQUASOIL!))*

Does this mean im gonna have to place my wood, AGAIN!! ahhh this is music to my ears, not, hahaha. I think your right too, i may take a piece or two out  Im very pleased with the lights, lets hope they grow plants decently!


----------



## HarryRobinson (2 May 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal (HARDSCAPE, LIGHTS + AQUASOIL!))*

More hardscape ideas base on antipofish's views.


IMG_0152 by Harry.R, on Flickr


IMG_0153 by Harry.R, on Flickr


----------



## Antipofish (2 May 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal (HARDSCAPE, LIGHTS + AQUASOIL!))*

Thats nicer, but dont stop there, LOL.  You could try a few alternatives.  It definitely looks less clustered though. On the right track


----------



## HarryRobinson (2 May 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal (HARDSCAPE, LIGHTS + AQUASOIL!))*

Tweaked a little.

IMG_0154 by Harry.R, on Flickr


----------



## Antipofish (2 May 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal (HARDSCAPE, LIGHTS + AQUASOIL!))*

Prefer the pre tweek.  The tweek brings the wood too far out into the tank.  The previous one keeps the wood in the right area following more closely to the rule of thirds. Sorry


----------



## sarahtermite (2 May 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal (HARDSCAPE, LIGHTS + AQUASOIL!))*

It's all looking good to me! (Maybe I'm just undiscriminating   ).

I guess a lot of how you choose to arrange your wood will relate to what kind of planting you go for. If you end up with something very dense and jungly, then your lovely wood would get lost, so you might opt for something that's more outward pointing. If it were my tank, I think I'd keep all the wood in, and go for mosses and low growing plants, with crypts or similar around the base. Possibly some stems at the back. But not enough to obscure that wood - it's fab!   

That's the joy of this hobby, though, you can do whatever makes _you_ happy


----------



## Antipofish (2 May 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal (HARDSCAPE, LIGHTS + AQUASOIL!))*



			
				sarahtermite said:
			
		

> It's all looking good to me! (Maybe I'm just undiscriminating   ).
> 
> I guess a lot of how you choose to arrange your wood will relate to what kind of planting you go for. If you end up with something very dense and jungly, then your lovely wood would get lost, so you might opt for something that's more outward pointing. If it were my tank, I think I'd keep all the wood in, and go for mosses and low growing plants, with crypts or similar around the base. Possibly some stems at the back. But not enough to obscure that wood - it's fab!
> 
> That's the joy of this hobby, though, you can do whatever makes _you_ happy



I totally agree   It all boils down to individual preference.  But hey, when someone asks for opinions, the people making suggestions are gonna say what _their_ preference is. For me, Sarah's option of low plants and moss would allow that amount of wood to dominate the scape.  I always like to see a bit of height in a tank as well as foreground plants.  Tom Barr's "Dutch Something or Other" tank is testimony to different height plants complimenting the wood rather than hiding it.  For me, its all about subtlety with neither plants nor hardscape dominating.


----------



## HarryRobinson (2 May 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal (HARDSCAPE, LIGHTS + AQUASOIL!))*

Started to think about the rule of thirds more and the golden ratio, came up with this  I really like it.


IMG_0156 by Harry.R, on Flickr

A few tweaks.

IMG_0160 by Harry.R, on Flickr


----------



## Antipofish (2 May 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal (HARDSCAPE, LIGHTS + AQUASOIL!))*

Thats pretty darn good Harry.  I love the emergent bits of wood at the top too.  See what playing around a bit more does for you ?  That manzy is superb too.  You have some cracking pieces.  You have made me want to do me rescape quicker now, but I am flat broke  LOL

As an aside, had you thought about using AS powder on top of the larger grain ?  Or putting a section of sand in there in a similar vein to James's 60P ?  

With the way you have that, if you banked up on the front right a bit more you could have a "riverbed" running through from centre front to back right, using something like Unipac Maui sand (course grain).  Again, just a thought.


----------



## HarryRobinson (3 May 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal (HARDSCAPE, LIGHTS + AQUASOIL!))*

Now THAT is a cracking idea  I will start thinking of that and will get some sand  What sand other than that maui sand would you suggest? The maui looks rather white.  Great thinking matey.

EDIT** how about Samoa sand? http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/unipac- ... -5169.html


----------



## Antipofish (3 May 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal (HARDSCAPE, LIGHTS + AQUASOIL!))*

I have samoa, its "nice" is all I can say.  I actually prefer the Senegal as its more of a colour contrast, though the Samoa is more natural. http://www.unipacpet.com/products_01.html


----------



## HarryRobinson (3 May 2012)

*Re: ADA Mini M-ish Journal (HARDSCAPE, LIGHTS + AQUASOIL!))*

I might go with the maui then if the contrast is the problem  Seeming as it will be partially shaded under the wood, it wont look as bright. Heres a pic on the river placement, No sand till i order it tomorrow 


IMG_0163 by Harry.R, on Flickr

IMG_0164 by Harry.R, on Flickr

IMG_0165 by Harry.R, on Flickr


----------



## Antipofish (3 May 2012)

*Re: Nature's River (Hardscaping in Progress)*

Lol.  Its a start. I am in two minds whether to suggest the improvement I have in mind, because its exactly what I wanted to do for mine.  But I will make the suggestion anyway.  If you give some movement to the riverbed part by having it "sweep" from somewhere in the front left third to somewhere in the back right third, it will draw your eye into the back of the scape more than having a straight line as it is there. (This comes from photographic principles as well as scaping ones  ).  Keep playing


----------



## HarryRobinson (3 May 2012)

*Re: Nature's River (Hardscaping in Progress)*

Ah, okay will do  The problem is the bloody cardboard always come loose!


----------



## HarryRobinson (3 May 2012)

*Re: Nature's River (Hardscaping in Progress)*

Okay so i think i conquered the sweep How does this look matey? (I've mashed up some slate and stone i have for a contrast from soil to sand) I don't know whether to use them or not, they're just there if i need them 


IMG_0166 by Harry.R, on Flickr

IMG_0167 by Harry.R, on Flickr

IMG_0168 by Harry.R, on Flickr


----------



## pariahrob (3 May 2012)

*Re: Nature's River (Hardscaping in Progress)*

Looking good. The 'sweep' Chris suggested has improved the scape massively.

Looking forward to seeing the sand and plants now.


----------



## OllieNZ (3 May 2012)

*Re: Nature's River (Hardscaping in Progress)*

Looks good,
Here is samoa (coarse) in vast quantities (over 12.5kg) http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=19969
Have you also thought about graded gravels to transition between the sand and amazonia?


----------



## Antipofish (3 May 2012)

*Re: Nature's River (Hardscaping in Progress)*



			
				OllieNZ said:
			
		

> Looks good,
> Here is samoa (coarse) in vast quantities (over 12.5kg) http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=19969
> Have you also thought about graded gravels to transition between the sand and amazonia?



I second that idea Ollie.  

And also, how are you retaining the banking of the Amazonia ? Have you used substrate supports ? Because if not it will be flat within a few weeks.  currugated plasti is the cheapest way of doing.  Hotweldfire had some stuff that he used and I cannot remember what it was called so maybe if he is reading this he can chime in ?  You can BUY substrate support material of course, but I don't see why anyone would pay aquatic industry prices for something you can get for a lot less just because its called "substrate support" LOL.


----------



## spyder (3 May 2012)

*Re: Nature's River (Hardscaping in Progress)*

I'm sure I read a post where someone used cut up dvd cases?

Anyway, loving the wood and what your doing with it, so tempting to stuff it with needle/narrow leaf java ferns. Those light's look swish too, wouldn't mind having a play with something like that myself.. If you wanted to tidy things up a thin piece of pvc cable trunking could have gone straight down the back of the unit from the light fitting. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Self-Adhesive ... 84ba02b927

Oh, I kinda like the effect of the backlight blue led's too.


----------



## greenink (3 May 2012)

*Nature's River (Hardscaping in Progress)*

Milk plastic cartons cut up and buried cheap and effective


----------



## HarryRobinson (5 May 2012)

*Re: Nature's River (Hardscaping in Progress)*

Okay, im going to order some Maui sand based on what i have seen from ollies tank, The Samoa looks too dark for a good contrast for me  I dont know if ill use graded gravels becuase over time the amazonia will merge at the edges giving a contrast The idea of Keeping the bank in place, ill think ill go with mikes idea, seems easy and cheap enough The wood has been soaking for only two days now and it has all sunk! But im going to leave it there until i get plants More time for tannin's to leech i suppose. Finally, i have already thought of the idea of trunking and will be getting that in the next week. Thanks for all the comments, much appreciated.


----------



## OllieNZ (5 May 2012)

*Re: Nature's River (Hardscaping in Progress)*

Just a thought on the trunking, are you going to keep it routed the same as the cable? Cos it is nice and out of the way at the mo leaving clean wall behind for photos.


----------



## HarryRobinson (5 May 2012)

*Re: Nature's River (Hardscaping in Progress)*

Yes, the same path as the cable is going now


----------



## GHNelson (6 May 2012)

*Re: Nature's River (Hardscaping in Progress)*

Hi Harry
Glad you liked the wood...you will need to soak the wood for a few days before arranging it in the tank as it will float.
Its best doing this as you can remove any sharp edges using a Stanley knife (be careful) off the wood that don't look natural.
hoggie


----------



## HarryRobinson (6 May 2012)

*Re: Nature's River (Hardscaping in Progress)*

Great advice hoggie, The wood is amazing  Its already sunk in the bucket i have and is now waiting its arrival into the final aquascape in the next week  Ill have a go at that removal of sharp edges thing, sounds like it will make it look clean and tidy


----------



## HarryRobinson (7 May 2012)

*Re: Nature's River (Hardscaping in Progress)*

Got the bank supports in today, i used an old plastic Tupperware box You can just see the plastic if you look closely 

IMG_0169 by Harry.R, on Flickr

IMG_0170 by Harry.R, on Flickr


----------



## pariahrob (7 May 2012)

*Re: Nature's River (Hardscaping in Progress)*

Nice one Harry. That's pretty much what I did too. I've read/heard of people putting holes through the plastic to help roots and spread of nutrients. Did you do that (I didn't)?

This is going to look great planted up.


----------



## HarryRobinson (7 May 2012)

*Re: Nature's River (Hardscaping in Progress)*

No i didn't, however i did leave little gaps between the sides of the plastic and the tank I dont want some roots to spread though because if i decide on some hc or hairgrass i do not want it to merge together


----------



## HarryRobinson (11 May 2012)

Got my Maui sand today however I've took a trip to Cornwall for the weekend. So will not be back till monday, be ready for some river making Might look for some stones on the beach and cliffs here


----------



## HarryRobinson (12 May 2012)

*Re: Nature's River (Hardscaping in Progress)*

Hi all, i have come to Newquay for the weekend so i will be updating monday with the sand I had no time on friday because i got home, got changed, and was on the road Can anyone advice me on a list of what i would need for diy lillies The pipe will need to fit a 2213 hose.


----------



## HarryRobinson (14 May 2012)

*Re: Nature's River (Hardscaping in Progress)*

Just a quick question. I have had my wood soaking for a week or so and it has all sunk, can i now take it out and place it in the aquarium for around a week until i finally plant and fill it up or will i have to soak it again? Will be posting the (River) in a few hours!!


----------



## pariahrob (14 May 2012)

*Re: Nature's River (Hardscaping in Progress)*

You will probably have to soak it again as the moisture evaporates but it should be a lot quicker next time. You could always wrap it in cling film to keep the moisture in?


----------



## HarryRobinson (14 May 2012)

*Re: Nature's River (Hardscaping in Progress)*

Sounds like a lot of effort haha  Unless i was to clingfilm the top of the tank to keep it humid?


----------



## pariahrob (14 May 2012)

*Re: Nature's River (Hardscaping in Progress)*

That would do it too, in the short term. Probably fine for a week.


----------



## HarryRobinson (14 May 2012)

*Re: Nature's River (Hardscaping in Progress)*

OK!! I got home today to find a package waiting for me, this being the maui sand from AE. I started off with removing the excess soil between the two pieces of cardboard where the (river) was going to be situated. I then got to work of chucking in the sand, Which surprisingly was rather wet when it came out of the bag?! After removing the cardboard supports i got to shaping the sand to form the nice swoop. Once pleased i grabbed my wood out the bucket that had been soaking for a week and placed it in being careful not to disturb the bank supports. Once all the wood was in i placed a small cup with water in to keep the tank humid. Finally i covered the tank in clingfilm to keep the wood damp Here are the pictures as always:

The sand just opened. 

IMG_0172 by Harry.R, on Flickr

I wonder why the sand itself was damp?

IMG_0174 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Sand in...

IMG_0175 by Harry.R, on Flickr

FTS

IMG_0176 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Diff Angle.

IMG_0178 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Top

IMG_0179 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Cleaned up.

IMG_0180 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Looking down the river.

IMG_0181 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Wood in!

IMG_0182 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Diff Angle.

IMG_0183 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Clingfilm and water pot in place

IMG_0184 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Thanks for reading, any suggestions for plants and advice would be much appreciated Make sure to stay updated this week as my filter will be arriving!


----------



## malawistu (14 May 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River(Hardscaping in Progress,*RIVER MADE*

looks really nice love the wood id try a couple of cryps at the back and maybe a little anubas just inside the wood poking out


----------



## Kristoph91 (14 May 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River(Hardscaping in Progress,*RIVER MADE*

Looking good harry!! You have the "'scapers eye" it seems


----------



## Antipofish (14 May 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River(Hardscaping in Progress,*RIVER MADE*

Really starting to take shape Harry.  All these damn rivers, when I get round to doing mine it aint gonna be very original, LOL.  Are you hoping to plant something along the "river bank" to delineate the river from the rest  ?


----------



## HarryRobinson (14 May 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River(Hardscaping in Progress,*RIVER MADE*

I like the idea of the anubias in the middle of the wood Any particular type?

Thanks Kris, seems i have... My art teacher once told me i had an eye for Art haha 

I am unsure about what you mean to 'delineate' anti  What plants would you suggest anyway?


----------



## malawistu (15 May 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River(Hardscaping in Progress,*RIVER MADE*

a golden nani Anubis


----------



## HarryRobinson (15 May 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River(Hardscaping in Progress,*RIVER MADE*

Ill have a look at some species of anubias, want something really bushy and can grow in a shaded area I have a question, will it be okay to fill the tank with just the hardscape and add plants later? I suppose it will mean the ammonia leech can have a head start?


----------



## sarahtermite (15 May 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River(Hardscaping in Progress,*RIVER MADE*

I ran my tank for several weeks with no lights to mature the filter, and get over the initial ammonia spike. It seemed to work well (I do now have some algae issues, but I suspect it's partly due to fluctuating CO2 coupled with no clean up crew). I suspect the main problem for you would be that if you were going to be tying plants to that (lovely!) wood later then you'll end up disturbing the substrate.  :?


----------



## HarryRobinson (15 May 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River(Hardscaping in Progress,*RIVER MADE*

I'm unsure whether ill place moss on the wood because if i have something bushy growing out the middle of it, i don't want the wood to blend in?


----------



## malawistu (15 May 2012)

*[NANO]Nature's River(Hardscaping in Progress,*RIVER MADE!!*)*

I'd put a weight on the anubias and just drop it in the middle  


Sent from my miPhone using  my fingers


----------



## Ady34 (15 May 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River(Hardscaping in Progress,*RIVER MADE*

Hi Harry,
this is looking really nice, very crisp and precise and a very detailed journal  . You seem quite patient which will come in handy when shrimp start moving your aquasoil all over your lovely sand 'river'    


			
				HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> will it be okay to fill the tank with just the hardscape and add plants later? I suppose it will mean the ammonia leech can have a head start?


Sure will, just fill, set the filter and get the cycle going, no lighting as suggested by Sarah, and when your going to plant simply empty, plant, and refill. Depending on the timescale of filling to planting you may need to carry out every other day water changes for the first week to combat any ammonia, gradually knocking them down to every third day week 2 and 4th day week 3 as necessary until its fully cycled. Be sure to run your filter in the emptied water to maintain biological activity while your planting.
Cheerio and good luck.
Ady.


----------



## pariahrob (15 May 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River(Hardscaping in Progress,*RIVER MADE*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Hi Harry,
> You seem quite patient which will come in handy when shrimp start moving your aquasoil all over your lovely sand 'river'



So true! My amanos love to have a good rummage. I actually found them rooting around the other day and watched as they uprooted a whole blyxa! Little gits.


----------



## Antipofish (15 May 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River(Hardscaping in Progress,*RIVER MADE*



			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

> Ady34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If they do that to mine (when I get it, lol) I will mention words like "garlic", "butter", and "barbecue" !!!


----------



## HarryRobinson (15 May 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River(Hardscaping in Progress,*RIVER MADE*

Thanks for the detailed feedback Ady Looks like i will be having this filled then when my filter arrives and will resist the temptation of having the lights on haha Ive got one of those master api test kits, so yes i will be sure to keep on top of water changes.
 Im well aware of the biological activity (i made that mistake when i first started fish keeping haha)  Im looking forward to filling it because i can get a sense of flow. I want the water to flow from the back left to front and then down the 'river' to get that feeling like the water is rushing through the river bed As for the shrimp, im sure ill spend a lot of time with tweezers picking off all the soil on the sand for the pictures, but it wont bother me too much as it will look rather natural, like little rocks in the 'river'. 
 Right, now ive been thinking about plants. I would love to have a lush bush of blyxa Japonica at the mound on the left, moving down to some hydrocotyle and finally a foreground of HC. But i am unsure of how and what i would plant on the right side. Any ideas or advice would be much appreciated as always, thanks guys!


----------



## pariahrob (15 May 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River(Hardscaping in Progress,*RIVER MADE*

That sounds like a good plan. I would start the other side with HC too, so it looks like a path/river through something, then go for something tall. Maybe a pogostemon heferi building up to pogostemon erectus. I've just added some pogo erectus to my 60-P and it is a lovely plant. Almost glows.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (15 May 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River(Hardscaping in Progress,*RIVER MADE*

This is looking good harry, when do you think you will be planting?
I would suggest that you focus your flow on growth rather than aesthetics, it is the main downfall and water flow never does what you expect it too.  As clive has said many times you cant play pingpong with flow.  Keep it one directional while you are learning and save the headache.
Using things like riccia stones along the boundary will go a long way to stop the amanos from destroying the path which they love to do


----------



## HarryRobinson (15 May 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River(Hardscaping in Progress,*RIVER MADE*

Plants list:
- Anubias (Not decided on the species)
- Blyxa Japonica
- Pogostemon Heferi
- HC
- Pogostemon erectus


If i am to get these from plants alive, what does the 5, 25 and bunched options mean?


----------



## HarryRobinson (16 May 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River(Hardscaping in Progress,*RIVER MADE*

So i came home today to find a filter waiting for setup! So i got to the tank and cleaned the filter throughout as there where still a few bits of dirt from the previous owner. Then i cut all the pipes to length and put all the connectors and outlets on. Im going to buy a crook outlet because im not fond of spray bars, so for the time being i whipped up a makeshift one which looks OK... NOW, when i got to filing the filter and priming it, it hit a brick wall. I accidentally put the filter inlet/outlet the opposite way around, A NIGHTMARE!! This caused some soil to spill all over my 'river' and make a large cave underneath the filter inlet. The filter was sucking water in through the outlet, and blowing out the inlet! After switching the pipes, finally, it started working After an hour it was clear enough to take some pics, here they are 

The filter next to the tank. Eheim 2213 thanks Malawistu!

IMG_0186 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Pipes in place, the outlet looks awful haha, ill have a crook soon.

IMG_0185 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Filling up.

IMG_0187 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Half way there.

IMG_0188 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Filled up and still a bit merky from the switcheroo incident. 

IMG_0189 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Forgot to mention about my botch job of keeping the pipes in place until i get some suction cups haha!

IMG_0190 by Harry.R, on Flickr

IMG_0191 by Harry.R, on Flickr

A bad pic, but, you get the idea

IMG_0192 by Harry.R, on Flickr

An extremeeeely bad pic, but it shows how the soil spilled onto my lovely river, nooo! I've fixed this now so its back to normal, sort of 

IMG_0193 by Harry.R, on Flickr

I will post some pics of the tank all cleared up tomorrow!


----------



## malawistu (17 May 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River(Filled up and cycling)*

glad you got it ok


----------



## HarryRobinson (17 May 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River(Filled up and cycling)*

So here is a pic of the tank all cleared up, what a great job that filter does! Also a video (bad video) of the shimmer, which i love!

IMG_0194 by Harry.R, on Flickr

The shimmmmmer...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hrtanks/7216020744/

Any thoughts on whether i should put these along the sides of the river?

IMG_0197 by Harry.R, on Flickr

I have 9 of them about 4cm diameter, willow moss.

IMG_0196 by Harry.R, on Flickr


----------



## HarryRobinson (17 May 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River(Filled up and cycling)*

Ok so i decided to put the moss in anyway, i think it looks great! Lights are on 6hrs and im not dosing anything yet. Heres the pics:

FTS

IMG_0198 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Diff angle, you can see my test kit out haha 

IMG_0199 by Harry.R, on Flickr


----------



## deepak267 (19 May 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River(Filled up and cycling)*

Nice Start..

Good Luck


----------



## HarryRobinson (20 May 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River(Filled up and cycling)*

Heres my plan for plants:

plants idea by Harry.R, on Flickr


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 May 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River(Filled up and cycling)*

looks like a plan harry, would suggest another stem behind the microsorum mini as it doesnt have much height. Willow moss might add a nice texture to the wood too 
When are the plants arriving?


----------



## HarryRobinson (20 May 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River(Filled up and cycling)*

Quite a while matey, still haven't got any tools or ferts and also ive have alot of exams coming up :/


----------



## HarryRobinson (20 May 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River(Filled up and cycling)*

Okay so a quick update, Added a black background today personally i think it looks better, brings the colours of the moss out more. Speaking of moss i have added more to add some greenery  Sorry for this journal being so slow, but after my exams i will be getting a 'proper' job so this tank will really take off! Heres the pic:

IMG_0206 by Harry.R, on Flickr

So for the awful Photography, i will have to borrow my grandads SLR soon


----------



## HarryRobinson (7 Jul 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River(Filled up and cycling)*

Okaayyyy, after a long period of time i have an update 

After my last update things went from good to bad. I sort of negleted the tank for a while because i concentrated on my gcse's at school, during this period my tank developed lots and lots of diatom algae and also the moss began to die off. the tank as it stands now doesn't look exactly the same as the picture above which is expected. Next week i will get my first pay so i will start for definite on the tank to get it looking 'spic and span'  i will get the items listed here: Curved scissors, Pincettes, liquid carbon, tpn+ and a crook pipe for the outlet (better than my diy method ). I might also replace my led lghting system for a clip on pc lamp rated at 18w, this is becuase i really dont think that my leds are giving out enough 'umph' for growing anything other than algae it seems. I cant wait to get this looking amazing, and finally getting some plants in there with a few shrimp!! My next update will include the before and after pictures of the deep cleanse and also info on what i have ordered. Stay Tuned!!


----------



## Kristoph91 (8 Jul 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River(Filled up and cycling)*

Look forward to it Harry, this tank has lots of potential! 

P.S don't upgrade the light until youre fully planted


----------



## HarryRobinson (8 Jul 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River **BIG CLEAN UP***

Okay, so i couldn't wait any longer looking at the dismal, algae infested tank so i got around to doing the BIG CLEANUP. So i'll start off with showing you what the tank looked like due to neglect and poor maintenance. 

As it looked BEFORE by Harry.R, on Flickr

As you can see from the picture, Most of the moss had died. I don't know what caused this but possibly the lack of light from my led's must of made it melt away. You can also see that my river had started to merge with the soil which i was expecting and it looks so ugly haha! Finally the worst part, the diatom algae all over the wood and some on the soil. This accumulated over around 5 weeks and makes the wood look terrible. SO, after sizing up my task i started to clean the tank starting off with removing the moss.

Moss removed BEFORE by Harry.R, on Flickr
From this picture you can see that all of the moss has been removed. When inspecting the moss i only found a few shoots that where alive and salvageable, you will see in the next picture what i did with it. Okay so now i had the moss removed it was time to sort out that river and soil!

Cloudy AFTER by Harry.R, on Flickr

In this picture you can see that i have sorted out the river and soil and made it as neat as i could, it is harder to do than it looks! I backed up the soil from the front to the back as a little had fallen down the 'hill' and also did the same to the sand. So now for the moss, as you can see, from all of that moss this is the only remains of it that where alive  BUT, i put them to good use by tieing them to the wood near the surface of the water to hopefully get a bit of light to them and get back the amount i had before  You can see that the river looks wider than before and this is because the moss before covered a little of the edges making it seem narrower. Also i removed as much of the algae from the wood as possible, but it hard to see due to the cloudiness.

Cleared up AFTER by Harry.R, on Flickr
Okay so finally after 2 hours, the water cleared for a FTS. Here you can see the wood is looking a little cleaner than before. This tank is now ready for next week when i will be adding lots of plants and swapping that horrible inlet for a legit Eheim crook one , thank god!  Stay tuned


----------



## Ady34 (9 Jul 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River **BIG CLEAN UP***

Hi Harry,
im suffering a little bit with a similar issue on my weeping moss, however i think it is down to too much light and not enough c02! My thinking in my instance is melting due to too much light driving a greater need for c02 which isnt available so im going to reduce lighting intensity and see how that goes. Are you supplementing c02 at all in any form, sorry i cant remember. Too much liquid carbon also may effect moss negatively. If your dosing no liquid carbon, again it suggests too much light. Mosses are tolerant of lower lighting so unless your really low on par and below the Light Compensation Point i wouldnt think lack of light to be the issue.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Kristoph91 (9 Jul 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River **BIG CLEAN UP***

Looking good mate that was some clean up !  


What kind of plants are you looking to have ? 

Oh and don't get a crook, make a spraybar mate 
Much better flow and won't blow your substrate round, as well as directing flow around ALL your plants. 

Look forward to the next update


----------



## HarryRobinson (9 Jul 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River **BIG CLEAN UP***

I tried a spraybar before and my substrate went everywhere! I get really good flow with what i have now so i reckon the crook should be fine


----------



## HarryRobinson (13 Jul 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River **BIG CLEAN UP***

Okay so here's my shopping list to order today or tomorrow:

•	Eheim crook x1 
•	Eheim Suction cups x2 
•	12w Gu10 Led’s x2 
•	Thermometer x1 
•	Scissors + Pincettes x1 
•	Easy Carbo x1 
•	Tropica Plant Nutrition+ x1 

Anddd the plants list to order when those items all get here:

•	Microsorium minor x1 
•	Pogostemon Erectus x2 
•	Styrogene repens (1-2) x1
•	Hemainthus Callitroides (1-2) x1
•	Eleocharis mini (1-2) x1
•	Crypotcoryne Wendtii green x1
•	Marsilea crenata x1


----------



## Antipofish (13 Jul 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River **BIG CLEAN UP***

Nice list Harry.


----------



## HarryRobinson (13 Jul 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River **BIG CLEAN UP***

Okay, so i recieved some diffusing backing from whitey today! Must say its a b****** to apply but it looks very nice  (Sorry for the horrible point and shoot pictures, i will have to borrow my grandads SLR for when i do my big order and put it all together 

As it looks

IMG_0222 by Harry.R, on Flickr

With a sunset effect

IMG_0223 by Harry.R, on Flickr


----------



## HarryRobinson (16 Jul 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River **ITEMS ORDERED, now the wait***

Okay so basically this week is going to be christmas everyday with lots of packages arriving, and the first being today, THE NEW LED'S! Wow, the difference these have made is immense! Here's a before, after and a situ shot of them:

So first the old led's on the tank

IMG_0222 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Now the new

new led's by Harry.R, on Flickr

In situ, look how bright they are! (in person, the difference is amazing)

new leds's in situ by Harry.R, on Flickr

More packages coming this week


----------



## HarryRobinson (20 Jul 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River **ITEMS ORDERED, now the wait***

Okay so today I finally had time to setup the goodies that I had been receiving throughout the week  On Monday i will be ordering the plants and ferts etc from AE.

Anyway as always, onto the pictures:

So first here are the tools that i've got, very nice for the money! 

Tools by Harry.R, on Flickr
Now showing the equipment: The pipe, clips, and thermometer are all new 

New Equipment by Harry.R, on Flickr
The amazing amount of riccia from darren636 ready to go onto slate, Thanks matey! Really pleased with it!

Prep of riccia by Harry.R, on Flickr
A few scraps to try and grow as an experiement

Riccia test growing by Harry.R, on Flickr
A hitchhiker from the riccia, a bit of hairgrass it seems 

Mystery hairgrass by Harry.R, on Flickr
I love macros

Macro riccia 2 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Macro riccia 1 by Harry.R, on Flickr
Finally an FTS, don't worry the riccia is just placed in ideal spots for growing, i will move it and possibly remove some when all of my other plants arrive 

FTS by Harry.R, on Flickr

Thanks for looking, just waiting on my Seachem Purigen, i'll order my plants come monday!


----------



## Kristoph91 (20 Jul 2012)

*Re: [NANO]Nature's River **ITEMS ORDERED, now the wait***

Looks nice mate. 

Will be good when the Riccia grows in for a carpet !

Looking forward to the planting


----------



## LancsRick (20 Jul 2012)

*Re: [NANO] Nature's River **got more stuff!***

Looking good! What are the "new" LEDs that you got Harry? Are they the GU10s that you linked waaay back in the thread, or something else?


----------



## HarryRobinson (20 Jul 2012)

*Re: [NANO] Nature's River **got more stuff!***

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2x-Led-Gu10-1 ... 839wt_1396

Here you go Just got them, absolutely amazing!


----------



## HarryRobinson (24 Jul 2012)

*Re: [NANO] Nature's River **got more stuff!***

Just a quick question  My Plants should be arriving tomorrow and i guessing sometime in the morning, so would it be okay to plant and have the lights on all day to give them a kick start? My lights normall turn on at 3:30 and go off at 8:30 Also Can you suggest a photo period for the course over the first month? Thanks


----------



## darren636 (24 Jul 2012)

*Re: [NANO] Nature's River **got more stuff!***

glad you are happy with the riccia. Comes from my wild tank- tried to wash it and clean it as much as possible.


----------



## HarryRobinson (25 Jul 2012)

*Re: [NANO] Nature's River **Planted!***

My shipping of the plants came today, pretty pleased with the quality and the amount that i got for the plants and also fast shipping! Thanks AE  Will post some piccys tonight of the tank once its cleared up


----------



## HarryRobinson (25 Jul 2012)

*Re: [NANO] Nature's River **Planted!***

Tank has cleared already, and i had some spare time so here goes 

FTS

IMG_0241 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Left Side

IMG_0243 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Right Side

IMG_0244 by Harry.R, on Flickr

This 1-2 grow stuff is amazing! So many stems

IMG_0247 by Harry.R, on Flickr

TPN+

IMG_0248 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Easy carbo

IMG_0249 by Harry.R, on Flickr

Thats all folks! Now for the growing in stage, that pogostemon has alot of growing to do indeed. Will order Eleocharis sp. 'mini' and Styrogene repens when they are back stock, so its not got all of the plants in yet


----------



## Kristoph91 (25 Jul 2012)

*Re: Nature's River (Planted!) Update p18*

Looking very good mate  love the marsilea  

Well done!


----------

